# What happenned to "view new threads"?



## Dlatu1983 (Oct 24, 2003)

What happenned to the option to view all new posts since your last login?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

It is the second from the left of the generic "vb" buttons at the top of each forum page


----------



## Trip (Oct 24, 2003)

Yea, right under the forum menu there are some VB buttons (next to where it says "Welcome, [you]", it's the second one from the left.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/search.php?do=getnew


----------



## Sogni (Oct 24, 2003)

Well that's just silly...
Took me a good five minutes to find it before I gave up.


----------



## edX (Oct 25, 2003)

until scott gets everything figured out, you might find having your status bars inabled to be helpful. 

what bothers me this that view new posts no longer updates with a page refresh. this is one of my major pet peeves with a certainother forum software. now vb is doing it. blah.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

No refresh may also be because of Safari, ed. 

I was wondering where's the view new as well. Got to update the bookmark ...


----------



## edX (Oct 25, 2003)

it was working fine in safari before. it's the only browser i've used to visit this site for most of the last year.


----------



## edX (Oct 25, 2003)

it is also consistently giving me a problem i occassionally had before - giving me a cached view from several hours back instead of the most recent when i use the back button. before i simply reloaded and it worked fine. now i can't reload and it does it every time!!


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

You can't simply refresh the results page to get new threads without getting rid of the old ones?  CRAP!  That's going to mess with my surfing...


----------



## applewhore (Oct 25, 2003)

Sogni said:
			
		

> Well that's just silly...
> Took me a good five minutes to find it before I gave up.



glad it wasn't just me...

I spent 5  10 minutes and thought I must be going mad...

I do like the new look, but I can't find my way round yet!

None of what I was used to works any more...


----------



## adambyte (Oct 25, 2003)

I too, like the new site design, in general. Thank God the button situation will be fixed soon, though. I too, took five minutes to search for it, then just gave up, 'til I found this thread.


----------



## edX (Oct 27, 2003)

well, i'm not having problems with the back button in icab. so what do we need to change in our safari settings to fix this issue? one thing i've noticed is that it recalls an older search id when using the back button. i have tried with back/forward cache enabled and disabled with no idifferences.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2003)

I had that problem, Ed, once. I think it is a cache problem, try refreshing the page while holding down the option key.


----------



## edX (Oct 27, 2003)

that doesn't seem to do anything dlloyd. i agree, it must be some sort of cache issue, but what puzzles me most is that it didn't occur before the update. so it must have to do with the way vb handles it as well as safari's prefs.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 27, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> that doesn't seem to do anything dlloyd. i agree, it must be some sort of cache issue, but what puzzles me most is that it didn't occur before the update. so it must have to do with the way vb handles it as well as safari's prefs.



I've had it happen before with the old version of Vb, and Safari.
I click back and there's an old version of the page that shows up.

Also, I don't know if maybe it's just my computer being slow but the site seems slower now since changing to the new design.  This isn't the bandwidth issue Scott posted about because it happens all the time.


----------



## edX (Oct 27, 2003)

ok, you're right and i even said so earlier. it would occasionally do this before - but not everytime and not after reloading the page. now it is a consistent, replicatable behavior. i even opened the view new threads in a new window and that window behaved just like the first.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 27, 2003)

Ah yeah, I didn't catch that the first time


----------



## twister (Oct 27, 2003)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> I had that problem, Ed, once. I think it is a cache problem, try refreshing the page while holding down the option key.



I did a clean install of Panther and when i visited this site there were no words to indicate 'view new threads'

Doesn't show up in new safari, old safari, after cache clears, mozilla, firebird, or IE.

PS.  is it option or shift to force refresh a page?


----------



## edX (Oct 27, 2003)

twister - that's what this thread started with. try the second little button to right of your 'welcome' box at the top of each page.


----------



## twister (Oct 27, 2003)

Yea i got that edX.  Thanks. I was just hoping to help in the debugging of this issue.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2003)

twister, its the Option key.
EdX, I don't know then, that fixed it for me


----------



## edX (Oct 27, 2003)

well let me add onemore clue to this mystery. i registered at vb's forums, which are also powered by the same version we have just upgraded to, and found that i did not get this behavior. at least not the back button behavior. after making 2-3 new searches, it continues to bring me back to the most recent one when using the back button. and yes, i confirmed this by watching the change in search id numbers as well as content. refresh still does not seem to work as the previous version did.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2003)

I've noticed that too Ed. From my observations of how the mechanism is working, I think they have changed from a global "Get New" search, to a "Get New at time of search ID" search. I could be wrong though.
I still think it has to be a cache problem.


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, then, Ed, would you be able to put forward the question about refreshing the New Threads page for us?  I spoke to Scott about it (he IM'd me, I feel so special ), and I said I might drop the word there, but if you're already registered you can do it just as easily as I could, and you have more, how shall I say it, presence because you administrate this board.


----------



## edX (Oct 28, 2003)

hmm, i thought the purpose of us posting it here was so scott could figure out how to fix it. i won't have the slightest idea what to do when they start talking about php and sql in the answers. i don't understand half the stuff at that site that is in the troubleshooting section. i guess i can ask the question and explain the problem, but he'll probably have to go and read the answer to fix it. 

but here's the latest mess up when using the back button. i had relaunched safari before coming here. when i used the back button i got this result (attached) where the threads are all there but the last post times are all out of order.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 28, 2003)

No attachment ed...
Arden, he IMed you?!


----------



## edX (Oct 28, 2003)

try again  ::angel::


----------



## ScottW (Oct 28, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> try again  ::angel::



Guys... VB3 is currently in BETA. Which means their are bugs, some they know about, others they may know. They are not giving out "hacks" for VB3 yet nor do they allow posting them.

Posting hugs on Vb's bulletin board is probably a good idea if you feel so inclined.


----------



## edX (Oct 28, 2003)

no, i don't think that was the result of a bug. the new attachment manager requires you to press 2 buttons - and i skipped the 'add this file' one. the advantage is that you can now add more than one attachment rather than having to multiple post. 



> Posting hugs on Vb's bulletin board is probably a good idea if you feel so inclined.



i'm always in favor of posting hugs, so here's one for everybody - 

*HUG* 


actually, you can't post bugs at vb unless you are a licensed owner of the software. i found this out this morning.


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Ed, I've been seeing the same thing... Hopefully they will get it worked out with the final release of vB 3.

And yes, Dlloyd, he IM'd me.  Right, Scott?


----------



## edX (Oct 28, 2003)

arden - the vb site running the same version does not have this behavior. i couldn't post this, and neither could you, but scott is going to post what i wrote. i just sent it to him. i wanted to check just a few more things like clearing all macosx.com and  www.macosx.com cookies before i did this. maybe we'll have it fixed soon. this issue may be contributing to some of the slow speeds you are noticing recently. searches and bandwidth usage have been increasing at an unexplained rate. i know i seem to be doing a search every couple of minutes after my first one times out on the server.

i would really appreciate it if anyone else who is having this problem would let us know. and if you're using safari and not experiencing this, let us know.


----------



## edX (Oct 28, 2003)

not sure what scott might have just done, but as of 4:12 pm pst, my back button is performing normally at the moment. the only thing i did different was start exiting threads by way of the new view button. then i forgot and hit the back button and it worked. i checked several other threads and it continued to work. i'll see what it's like again in another 15-20 minutes and report back.


----------



## bobw (Oct 28, 2003)

My back button is working now also.


----------



## edX (Oct 28, 2003)

actuallly mine isn't. however i seem to have stumbled upon a work around until it is fixed. when using the new view button to leave a thread, you seem to create a new search with a unique id attached. i can then read threads and go back like when i first login. but if i attempt to go back to the original search results, or do another search from that results page, i continue to get the original id associated with that search. so leaving a thread every so often with a new search appears to be a work around, but not the total solution.


----------



## bobw (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm almost affraid to use it now that it's working, both the back button on Safari and the back button on my mouse.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 28, 2003)

you guys have be so confused. I have no clue what you are all talking about. everything works fine for me.


----------

